# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  مشکل

## golbafan

سلام
اخیرا وقتی جستجو میخوام بکنم یا وقتی میخوام تاپیکهایی رو که شروع کردم پیدا کنم و ... با پیغام زیر مواجه میشم:

Untitled.jpg

----------


## golbafan

مشکل هنوز حل نشده

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

پس چرا سرچ برای من درست کار می کنه؟

----------


## golbafan

> پس چرا سرچ برای من درست کار می کنه؟


نمیدونم؟

میخواین فیلم بگیرم؟

----------


## رامین مرادی

چند روز پیش این مشکل برای من هم بود که همینجا گزارش دادم و آقای کرامتی اونو رفع کردن. و برای من که دیگه همچین مشکلی بوجود نیومد. شما یه بار با سایر مرورگرا تست کنید.

----------

